# South Mountain Tandem National Trail



## rbtcha (Nov 17, 2007)

This is a short clip from the National Trail on South Mountain (SoMo) in Phoenix, Az. 
Riders : Robert (Captian), John (Stoker)
Bike : Ventana Custom Built FS Tandem
Components : 2006 Marzocchi 888RC2 with heavy springs
Raceface Cranks and BB
Hadley Hubs laced to 36 hole Sun Doublewides
Magura Gustov brakes front and rear






This is just a sample mind you, there is much more to come as soon as it gets edited.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice video and trail.

Looks like a west coast Tsali with the drop always on one side.

I love riding rocks, wish we had more here.

PK


----------



## rbtcha (Nov 17, 2007)

This was just a small teaser of one of the sections of the trail. We shuttle our single bikes every Wednesday thanks to GnarGnar Tours, and most people think the trail rating id difficult at best. There are about five or 6 spots on the trail that due to frame clearance makes it a hike a bike but in the right hands, the rest is ride-able, though a lot of very technical sections.


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

not sure if I could get Christi to go for that one (National)...she would probably say the same about me  

very cool vid


----------



## clj2289 (Jan 2, 2010)

that looks really cool, but I am very impressed with your other video:


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

clj2289 said:


> that looks really cool, but I am very impressed with your other video:


I know that trail..I just don't ride it like that :skep:


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

here's the edited one:


----------



## Grave9 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm in the next time you guys bring the Tandem to SoMo! :thumbsup: ............Drew


----------

